# Asgard II sinks in Biscay - Three Merged Threads



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Sad news this morning, the Irish Sail Training Ship "Asgard II" has sunk in the Bay of Biscay. All 25 onboard have been rescued and are safe.
No further details at the moment


----------



## ddraigmor (Sep 13, 2006)

John,

At least all are safe - but what a loss of such a handsome vessel.

Jonty


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Source Irish Examiner

Asgard crew evacuated as ship takes on water 
11/09/2008 - 08:16:27
More than 20 people were forced to abandon the tall ship Asgard II after it started taking in water just off the French coast overnight.

The boat, a sail training vessel, sent a distress signal from the Bay of Biscay at around 2am.

Five crew members and 20 trainees evacuated in lifeboats and were rescued by the French coastguard.

A spokeswoman for the Department of Defence, which owns the ship, said all are safe and well.

“At around 2am in the Bay of Biscay, the Asgard started taking on water and the captain made a decision to evacuate the ship,” she said.

“They were evacuated in two lifeboats and were rescued by the French coastguard.

“Everybody is safe and well and are now currently in Belle Ile in the Bay of Biscay.”

It is understood the ship has taken in water up to its deck, but it is not yet known what caused it to get into difficulties.

The trainees were all civilians.


----------



## ei6jf (Aug 29, 2006)

Dreadful news. There are conflicting reports as to whether she has sunk or is swamped but still afloat. Hopefully it's the latter.

Mark


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Dreadful news indeed... sure she was an Institution in herself...having given many a taste for life on the water. A big loss.
Understand she was on route form Falmouth to La Rochelle at the time.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

I hope she is still afloat - it will be a dreadful loss if she has sunk. Seen her many times in the Irish Sea - a lovely ship! (EEK)


----------



## Eos (Jul 30, 2007)

*Asgard Ii*

The Irish sail Trainikng Brigantine, Asgard II reported taking on water off the coast of France yeaterday morning and was abandoned. Crew and trainees took to the rafts and were rescued without loss or injury


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Many thanks Samuel J for letting us know this dreadful news, please keep us posted with what is happening. I had a wonderful week on her when she was in Australia in '88. At least the crew & trainees are OK but if she is lost it will be a very sad day for Irish Sail Training.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Will do.
Just for info.

The Asgard II, while owned by the Republic of Ireland, is not a naval vessel and is used to train aspiring civilian sailors.

Four of the crew are Irish and one is from the UK, while 18 of the trainees are Irish, one is Italian and another from the UK, according to the Irish Department of Foreign Affairs.

Four of the trainees are between 16 and 20 while the remainder are aged from their 20s to mid-60s, the Irish Department of Defence said.

The Department of Foreign Affairs said officials from the Irish embassy in Paris would be travelling to meet those rescued.

The Irish Defence Forces said the naval ship LE Niamh was on its way to the area.

It is not yet known what caused the ship to get into difficulties.

Designed specially for sail training purposes, the vessel was built in Arklow, Co Wicklow, and commissioned there on March 7 1981.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Merged Thread*

*Eos's* thread (created at 12:07) merged with *samuel j's* original. (Thumb)


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON (Apr 11, 2008)

Always sad to hear of any ship sinking, especially one as graceful as the Asgard 2, Thankfully no lives have been lost and the survivours have all been landed on the beautiful Belle Isle.

Robert


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Source RTE

Some small shots from the French Coastguard

1st of Asgard and 2nd one are the liferafts in tow.

Latest from RTE is :
The sail training vessel Asgard II has sunk 20 miles off the coast of France in the Bay of Biscay.

The ship was lost at 8.25am local time (7.25am Irish time) 20 nautical miles from the French coast, southwest of Belle-Île-en-Mer.


Asgard II had earlier been abandoned after taking on water.

The alarm was raised shortly before 2.30am this morning.

The five crew and 20 trainees, most of them Irish took to the ship's life-rafts.

The ship's captain, Colm Newport, said that the vessel was abandoned in an orderly fashion and with no injuries. 

He said that all 25 people were off the ship in four or five minutes, and that they stayed alongside the stricken vessel while communicating with search and rescue. 

Within 20 minutes from the initial alarm, they had moved the life-rafts away from the Asgard II, which had water up to its deck at that stage.

The crew and trainees were rescued by a French coastguard vessel.

They were taken to a hotel on the nearby island of Belle-Île-en-Mer.

Mr Newport said that he has no idea what caused the ship to sink, adding that it would be foolish to speculate.

He said that there was a 'sudden ingress of water', which caused the vessel to lose stability. 

All those on board were now in contact with 'their people at home', and were in warm clothes, being looked after well by the people on Belle-Île. However, they had been through a traumatic event.


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

*Irish Training vessel*

An Irish rigged training vessel has today sunk off the French coast all crew and passengers where recued by French Coastguards, sorry I can't remember her name.

Andrew.


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Asgard II, handsome little brigantine, a sad loss.
Good news - all safe.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Mr-Tomcat's* thread merged into original. (Thumb)


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

Wonder if she sailed into a half submerged container?


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

what a pity she was a lovely vessel, i have seen her many times in uk ports


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

NoR said:


> Wonder if she sailed into a half submerged container?


That thought crossed my mind too but I think they would have felt the bump. Following much discusion we can only come up with the possibility that it could have been some valves in the engine room, gave way.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Asgard II is reported to be lying in 70m to 90m of water. By all accounts her Insurance policy, will not cover the cost of a replacement ship if she cannot be salvaged. 

A decision whether to salvage her or write her off will be made by her Insurance Company after divers have examined her wreck in the near future.


Chris.


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

According to Ireland Afloat magazine; Collision with Submerged Container Most Likely Cause of Asgard II Sinking 

Report here:

http://www.afloat.ie/asgard/item/14...oatEbulletin_Oct1510_15_2010&utm_medium=email


----------

